# Rampage Wallpapers or Pics



## geekpipe (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi

Was looking for anyone who has made or could make some Rampage wallpapers. Anyone have any?

thanks GP


----------



## geekpipe (Dec 31, 2006)

ok made three quick of my own... put them on my site to share with all...if anyone has any please let me know or any wallpapers/icons/avatars etc. I am going to start a mma specific site next month...


http://www.skinz.org/ufc/quinton-rampage-jackson/rampage-wallpapers-1.jpg

http://www.skinz.org/ufc/quinton-rampage-jackson/rampage-wallpapers-2.jpg

http://www.skinz.org/ufc/quinton-rampage-jackson/rampage-wallpapers-3.jpg


thanks GP


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't see you getting much of a response. If you're able to make them, why do you want others to make them? If it's your own site, wouldn't you prefer to say that you did it all? Would you be giving credit to the people that make them, if they make them? You don't have a very high post count. I would want you to post more first (a lot more). I don't know if you have just come to ask for graphics and then to just bugger off. So, mmmm.


----------



## geekpipe (Dec 31, 2006)

well i understand your point. I am always on here just do not post often. Actually first time I did I was called retard and other names lol... but was quickly defended by many other posters. 

I have only been watching mma for about 2 years... after being a fan of the early ufc days when it was getting banned. I think the knowledge here is quite high and sometimes I do not know enough to comment as most threads rely on past understanding rather than just current MMA.

Yes the site is mine and I have been running this site for 9 years. How it got built was not on my work but on the submissions of our users so I guess I am just used to asking for postings. Many people do not realize how creative they are...so I kind of try to move it along. I dont care if you make any or take anyone I made... it is all about sharing and in this case about being a MMA fan.

Oh and yes credit is always given. If you want to watermark them or for me to put your name on them..I would be glad. I would even put your URL or forum name.. whatever you want. It is your work that you are sharing...

thanks GP


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

If I make stuff, just credit mmaforum.com or Evil Ash of mmaforum.com

Wallpapers take time and when you haven't got good sized pictures, they don't turn out looking too hot. I can do icons and avatars. They're easy. Just tell me fighters that you want and I can do them. 

You really should try and post on here. Some people don't have too much respect but if they're going to be calling you a retard, they obviously have too much time on their hands and who really cares what they say? Just read others posts, if you agree with somebody, say that. I think it's nice to be told that somebody agrees with what I have said or they like what I have said. It's often good to post what you feel even if people don't agree with it. As long as it isn't racist or ignorant..


----------



## geekpipe (Dec 31, 2006)

wow thanks.. i should follow your advice.

any fighter is great.. of course the popular ones.. randy, karo, diego, etc. Hell I'd even take some tim sylvia ones lol. 

wallpapers arent that hard. the three i made took like 15 minutes in photoshop. and its hard to find rampage pictures! I just add my own touch to them. Even if they suck they are unique. 

My goal is to make a mma art site full of things like wallpapers, screensavers, icons, avatars, etc. all free for the taking and sharing. but i cant do it all  need more people like you. 

thanks!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll do work for you, as long as I get credit for it.


----------



## geekpipe (Dec 31, 2006)

awesome... you can watermark/tag it as you wish or i can do that for you depending on what you make. I appreciate it!

Im trying to make wallpapers for these fighters:

fedor
rua
arona
liddell
gonzaga
wanderlei

but would love anything (icons, screensavers, banners) and post them on my site with credits..

thanks! GP


----------



## geekpipe (Dec 31, 2006)

*more*

made some cool chuck wallpapers... well i think they are cool...


Chuck Liddell Wallpapers 1

Chuck Liddell Wallpapers 2


would like to hear opinions...

thanks GP


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Error and error. I know you explained yourself but I would still like to make you stuff in exchange for posts. If I can make them for you, I can make them for anybody. You know?


----------



## geekpipe (Dec 31, 2006)

try now.. was editing the code as I found an error... let me know.

So all u want from me are posts... thats easy. I work about 50 hours a week so no guarantees on consistency.

thanks!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Well there isn't really much to say. Your just really using filters, not really using any skills. So there isn't too much to say.

Does your site get many hits? Are people actually asking for avatars and icons? Are they asking for certain fighters? Just there are so many fighters, I don't know who I should make. There are other things I could be doing than sitting here thinking about who I should make. LOL


----------



## geekpipe (Dec 31, 2006)

yea i didnt get to that chapter in my photoshop for dummies book.LOL.. bad joke.

I would like Dan Henderson stuff as he is the only dual weight class winner (same time). Is this possible?

thanks GP


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

The 3d thing is kinda trippy, but then I am guessing it couldn't be to hard. Atleast your trying something different.


----------

